# Xorg configuration



## moita69 (Nov 16, 2017)

I installed the freebsd and I can't configure Xorg correcly, can some one help me.
When I send the command startx it crash, the following link is the log and the config file



Xorg.0.log:https://pastebin.com/Bp8745sv
xorg.conf:https://pastebin.com/DhGHmmnS


----------



## fulano (Nov 17, 2017)

How did you generate xorg.conf? Manually or with `nvidia-xconfig`? Did you try `startx` without any configuration?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 17, 2017)

> [    32.352] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
> [    32.352] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"


This usually means that the nvidia-modeset kernel module is not loaded.

Quote from x11/nvidia-driver's pkg-message:


> Starting with version 358.09, some important functionality of the driver
> has been broken out into a separate kernel module, nvidia-modeset.ko.
> Users that experience hangs when starting X11 server, or observe
> 
> ...


----------

